
I created a bot that talks to recruiters for me (and it's sooo good) - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/whokilledkevin/how-i-created-a-bot-that-talked-to-recruiters-for-me-54n5
======
013
I get a large amount of emails from recruiters. Is there any way I can sign up
them up for a large amount of spam easily? Would that be just revenge?

